# Official 2012/2013 Central Indiana Snow Thread



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Figured I would start us up this year! I searched for it and no new one!

Hows everyone doing? :waving: Hows bidding going? Any new purchases? I here we may have a slight mix around Halloween!

I know Mullis got us started last year, hope ya don't mind my friend!

Im hoping we have some snow this year! I can't mentally handle another year like last lol


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Started one called Indiana Snow and Ice 12-13. Still putting in bids here and finishing equipment checks


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought that was for everyone in Indiana...last year we had a Central indy one also


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah we did, hey I will use both so it don't matter to me. I see you saw that projected forecast for Halloween weekend too.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yea 95, I actually first saw it on the other forum lol


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Current Snowfall totals:
SNOWFALL TOTALS
---------------
SELECTED STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL IN INCHES THROUGH 11 AM EDT

..KENTUCKY...
LYNCH 3S 12.0
ELKO 1NW 9.0
BENHAM 3S 6.0

...MARYLAND...
REDHOUSE 26.0
GARRETT 26.0
DEEP CREEK LAKE 20.0
OAKLAND 12.0

...NORTH CAROLINA...
BAKERSVILLE 6N 8.0
FAUST 4NW 6.0
LANSING 6NW 5.0
CRESTON 4.0 

...PENNSYLVANIA...
CHAMPION 4SE 13.0
MOUNT DAVIS 9.0
LAUREL SUMMIT 6.0

...VIRGINIA...
TAZEWELL 1E 5.0
CLINTWOOD 2WSW 4.0
BURKES GARDEN 3.0

...WEST VIRGINIA...
DAVIS 23.0
BAYARD 19.0
TERRA ALTA 1N 18.0
WEBSTER SPINGS 17.0
FAYETTEVILLE 11E 15.0
SHADY SPRING 14.0
MORGANTOWN 3SE 12.0
SNOWSHOE 1S 11.0

Geeez Look at these totals!?! I hate its a natural disaster...but I would love to have some of this!


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Well from what my sources at home tell me...we got some SNOW this morning!!!!!! Now lets hope we get some more!......meanwhile here in Terre Haute its sunny with a strong wind


----------

